# Eggs? Fungus? A Block of Soap?? Found in one of my vents by smelling a strange odor.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How big is it? Have there been children in your office lately?
Just a thought -









How to Make Goop | Easy and Fun Sensory Material for Kids


Do you want to learn how to make goop? This simple recipe combines cornstarch and water for a fun sensory experience that kids and adults will enjoy.




tinkerlab.com




or


Toy, Domes with glitter - Google Search


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't think it will kill or eat you. Get a putty knife and scrape it up.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's some purple fungus. But, it looks too symmetrical for that.


purple fungus - Google Search


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like a baby Tribble


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like one of those things you see in the bottom of a urinal


----------

